# 9/29/18 Nipple Area



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

*9/28/18 Mahi, wahoo and billfish*

After multiple trips with minimal luck, yesterday, we brought Capt. Delynn aboard to teach us a thing or two about trolling.

The forecast was close to accurate with calm seas and popup showers. The water was not quite a cobalt blue, but very clean nonetheless.

We started trolling near the Nipple. It was slow for the hour we trolled before a storm forced us to pick up lines and relocate. We set lines again, and after about 30 minutes, a massive blue, every bit of 400lbs, aired out in our spread. She jumped twice and then left. No hookup or run, so we were confused as to why she behaved like that. Maybe a fishing line rubbing against her spooked her?

We eventually found a small rip with very scattered weeds. It was by far the best feature we had seen all day, so we started to work it. After 2 passes, we boat a decent wahoo. The very next pass, we hooked a nice mahi, maybe 15lbs. About 15 yards from the boat, another blue, around 250lbs takes a swipe at the mahi. A quick decision was made to let the marlin eat, so I slapped the reel into freespool and started to feed her. We got a solid hookup and maybe a 100 yard run when the line goes slack. I was worried that it was my fault that we lost the fish, but it turned out, the 9/0 hook itself broke in half. The crew also wanted to be brutalized by some AJs, so after a couple more passes with no hookups, we left for some bottom fishing.

Either way, it was an extremely exciting day of trolling and a special treat to see two blues in our spread so close to home.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh wow! I wanted to be out today and couldn't.....great job all!

I need to hire him for a day soon....


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome Hoo, thanks for posting!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice hooter!!! Glad ya'll dialed in some fish... My days off shore will be post-poned until I get the troller fixed!!! Had a catastrophic failure last night that's gonna be EXPENSIVE!


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

great video, thx.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

b smith said:


> great video, thx.


I wish the video showed off the eat better. I know boats use blackfin or spanish mackerel for marlin bait, but I never expected that they would eat a big mahi like that.


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

can i please have teh contact for the captain? I havent had that kind of luck there on the wahoo looking to learn something new


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

awesome day! can I please get teh captains contact? we have fished that area no luck on wahoo yet but dying to catch one


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

That marlin eating a dolphin was pretty cool.. nice work getting video of it. Nice wahoo Also!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Fantastic day. Thanks for the info, pics and vid


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great day, thanks for the post


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I edited and uploaded a full video of the day. It's long video, but is action-packed from start to finish. Check it out here:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

iJabo said:


> I edited and uploaded a full video of the day. It's long video, but is action-packed from start to finish. Check it out here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WagdprWil_M





What a great video!!! Loved it. I am gonna get my AJ next year!


----------

